# Hey guys! Your opinion on what this is?



## cnichols33 (Mar 18, 2007)

I posted this on another forum and got mixed responses.  Just wanted some opinions from you guys.

Chris


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 18, 2007)

cnichols33 said:


> I posted this on another forum and got mixed responses. Just wanted some opinions from you guys.
> 
> Chris


 
Black Yote.................



Or a wookalar..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2007)

Black coyote.


----------



## cnichols33 (Mar 18, 2007)

I took this photo on my property in Toombs Co. I had a couple of yotes in the same roll of film but this one was twice the size as the others. This is very big for a yote and his legs are long. What do you think he weighs?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 18, 2007)

cnichols33 said:


> I took this photo on my property in Toombs Co. I had a couple of yotes in the same roll of film but this one was twice the size as the others. This is very big for a yote and his legs are long. What do you think he weighs?


 

OK then that settles it, it's a Wookalar.....


----------



## hunt4bone (Mar 18, 2007)

May need to ground check him to find-out


----------



## cnichols33 (Mar 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> OK then that settles it, it's a Wookalar.....



What is a Wookalar? Is it anything like the Chupacarabra?


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 18, 2007)

cnichols33 said:


> What is a Wookalar? Is it anything like the Chupacarabra?


 
Man I thought someone would never ask;;;; here it is;

A *wookalar* is a fictional creature featured in the 1981 Don Knotts and Tim Conway comedy "The Private Eyes." The creature is referred to several times by Tim Conway's character, Dr. Tart, throughout the film, much to the annoyance of Knotts's skeptical Professor Winship. A wookalar is an ugly humanoid of great strength, has a nose like a pig, and supposedly commits acts like eating chickens whole and sucking a pig's brains out through its nose.


----------



## cnichols33 (Mar 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Man I thought someone would never ask;;;; here it is;
> 
> A *wookalar* is a fictional creature featured in the 1981 Don Knotts and Tim Conway comedy "The Private Eyes." The creature is referred to several times by Tim Conway's character, Dr. Tart, throughout the film, much to the annoyance of Knotts's skeptical Professor Winship. A wookalar is an ugly humanoid of great strength, has a nose like a pig, and supposedly commits acts like eating chickens whole and sucking a pig's brains out through its nose.



I knew this was coming but I just had to ask. I love that movie but it has been a long tome since I've seen it.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm in for black coyote

Hoss


----------



## CAL (Mar 18, 2007)

Black coyote for me too.His legs look long cause he has the mis-meal collic!


----------



## Robl1964 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm thinking it's an aligator with long legs and a short snout!!!!!!...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 22, 2007)

Well I think it's a young black wolf. Being from the south I don't think they put on the weight of the northern wolves don't have the need to bulk up for the cold winter weather. Did a little searchin and found this pic. What ya think? Could be HMMM


----------



## JKG (Mar 22, 2007)

Black dog


----------



## markantony57 (Mar 22, 2007)

I think it's a nice black . . . . .(wait for it)  MOUNT.


----------

